# Test de débilité...



## JPTK (18 Juin 2005)

Salut les popoches, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas viendé ici tiens !

Vous l'avez déjà fait ce test de débilité ? 

Je pense que la plupart d'entre vous l'ont déjà bu mais on sait jamais.

J'ai un ami qui a échoué sans le son, vous remarquez ensuite la performance...  :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Salut les popoches, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas viendé ici tiens !
> 
> Vous l'avez déjà fait ce test de débilité ?
> 
> ...


hihi    

mais à ton vraiment besoin de ça pour se reconnaître fou ?  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

Trop trop bon!!!!!


			
				machine qu'aime pas rire... a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

je connaissais mais c'est toujours aussi bon...

par contre ton pote qu'a pas besoin du son, il est tres fort quand meme!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Raté. Fais-je parie des 1% des gens qui ne se branlent pas en considérant que la pollution automobile et la gabegie énergétique va tuer l'humanité d'ici 4 à 5 générations ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Moi, de toute façon la simple vue d'une voiture de course me fait rire aux éclats.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, de toute façon la simple vue d'une voiture de course me fait rire aux éclats.




toi, t'as surtout pas besoin de faire de test a ce niveau la!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2005)

J'aime pas les Ferrari, trop _m'as -tu vu_


----------



## N°6 (19 Juin 2005)

Ou bien je bois trop, ou bien ce forum est situé juste au dessus d'une faille spatio-temporelle, ou bien...    

 :hein: J'ai déja vu ce sujet ici, il ne datait pas d'hier et il me semble même me souvenir qu'il avait été ouvert par JPTK... Et je n'arrive pas à remettre la souris dessus...    :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Salut les popoches, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas viendé ici tiens !
> 
> Vous l'avez déjà fait ce test de débilité ?
> 
> ...


Y a pas un "sérieux" problème de carburation sur cette voiture? ...   :love:


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien je bois trop, ou bien ce forum est situé juste au dessus d'une faille spatio-temporelle, ou bien...
> 
> :hein: J'ai déja vu ce sujet ici, il ne datait pas d'hier et il me semble même me souvenir qu'il avait été ouvert par JPTK... Et je n'arrive pas à remettre la souris dessus...    :mouais:




J'avais un doute en effet, mais j'avais fait une recherche au préalable. J'ai posté le lien dans le forum technique hier également.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Raté. Fais-je parie des 1% des gens qui ne se branlent pas en considérant que la pollution automobile et la gabegie énergétique va tuer l'humanité d'ici 4 à 5 générations ?


et tu pompes de l'énergie pour pondre une débilité pareille en te croyant écolo ???


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu pompes de l'énergie pour pondre une débilité pareille en te croyant écolo ???



Il a un mac mini, ses posts de font pas plus de 0,001 watt !  

De plus ils sont recyclables, tu peux les réutiliser facilement !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De plus ils sont recyclables, tu peux les réutiliser facilement !


voilà, prenez exemple sur Monsieur j'ai-trop-de-libido !


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2005)

J'aime pas le rouge   




A part dans mon verre


----------



## valoriel (19 Juin 2005)

Et si on rigole avant de cliquer sur le lien? 




:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et si on rigole avant de cliquer sur le lien?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La c'est grave


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, de toute façon la simple vue d'une voiture de course me fait rire aux éclats.


sonny me fait encore plus rire que le test!! je suis completement dingue :modo:  :rateau:  :hosto:


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

3 autres  tests   http://membres.lycos.fr/eloi13/accueil_tests.html
Je vous recommande le 3eme .. vous serez vite fixés


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, de toute façon la simple vue d'une voiture de course me fait rire aux éclats.



Ben ce soir, à Indianapolis, les ricains, y s'marraient pas ! Pourtant, y zan avaient six à regarder, de bagnoles !


----------



## cassandre57 (19 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un ami qui a échoué sans le son, vous remarquez ensuite la performance...  :love:


3 secondes sans le son !


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> 3 secondes sans le son !



Bon, lui en tant que "rasta man roux", il a des excuses, mais quelles sont les tiennes ???  :mouais:


----------



## N°6 (20 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un doute en effet, mais j'avais fait une recherche au préalable. J'ai posté le lien dans le forum technique hier également.



Je suis rassuré alors, c'est bien toi qui bois trop !


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> mais quelles sont les tiennes ???


14 ans d'âge mental ! Quand je lis qu'il faut pas rire,
c'est irrésistible ! J'me marre !


----------



## macboy (20 Juin 2005)

je veux pas la ramener.. mais si on enlève arf.php 
on tombe sur un site porno.. pas mal pour ramener du public


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pas mal pour ramener du public


Merci.


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> je veux pas la ramener.. mais si on enlève arf.php
> on tombe sur un site porno.. pas mal pour ramener du public


Ah ! C'est donc pour ça que je n'y ai pas accès du boulot !


----------



## macboy (20 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! C'est donc pour ça que je n'y ai pas accès du boulot !


 faut croire que y en a qui ont plus de chance


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.




 :love:  :love:  :love: 





Pour les autres, désolé je savais pas, promis, pardon aux familles tout ça  :rose: 
Nan, sérieux j'avais juste le lien, j'ai jamais été assez pervers pour aller voir plus loin, comme quoi c'est pas toujours ceux qu'on croit qui ont l'esprit le plus pervers !  :mouais:


----------



## Zheng He (13 Juillet 2005)

On dirait la musique de fond de "crazy frog", je suis pas fan mais je l'ai entendu là


----------



## maousse (13 Juillet 2005)

et c'est plutôt l'inverse, Toine ayant posté ce même lien ici il y a 2-3 ans.


----------



## Zheng He (13 Juillet 2005)

Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

affligeant ce test   ça ne me fait rien, moi qui rigole au moins chaque jours


----------



## NED (14 Juillet 2005)

Irresistible !
pas tenu 10 secondes....


----------

